
Hacking the CloudPets Unicorn with Web Bluetooth - pdjstone
https://www.contextis.com/resources/blog/hacking-unicorns-web-bluetooth/
======
mikekij
It's amazing how many BLE devices are this easily hackable. I'm not a software
engineer by any means, and I've been able to make at least 6 different BLE
devices in my house do bad things using this sort of approach.

